# Helper earning his strips.



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Here's my helper Phil from Friday earning his stripes in the trade.. We had a bad ejector pump and the pit was full of kitchen grease.. It was stiiiinnnkkyyyy!


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Yummy!


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Jobs like that make you hungry. CO I say mexican food. Greece traps is say oriental. Lol


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I've never seen so much grease in an ejector pit before.. I had to clean massive chunks of grease off the walls of the crock and then scrape the walls.. Then had my trusty helper scoop it all out and put it in what was know the rest of the day as the "yummy bucket". 

It turned out very nice.. The little closet it was in was a mess and the waste discharge line had 2 check valves and 3 transitions to different types of pipe.. It was a real mess. 

I vacuumed the entire closet, installed a new Zoeller 267 with a new ball and check, new lid and repiped up to the ceiling with PVC then transitioned to the existing 2" copper dwv with nice pro-flex couplings. I was very happy with how it turned out. And so was the customer, he couldn't believe what a difference it made. 

He was happy to write me the check when I finished. That's what I want with every job. 

This one took about 3 hours.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks like he may be a good one.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

He does what he's told without question..

I kept telling to scoop the bottom to make sure he got it all.. It was pretty funny. He did a good job.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I think I would have asked for a shop vac.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

a keeper


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I'm in the fairfax area, how much did you charge for this? And what day did you do it on? What city did you do it in?


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

no pose?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I'm in the fairfax area, how much did you charge for this? And what day did you do it on? What city did you do it in?


Springfield... This one required more than just replacing the pump.. I got $1550 for it.


----------

